# Ipad 4 bloqué sur MAJ



## Misskim (1 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

Depuis plus de 3 heures, l'installation de la MAJ 7.0.3 (sur la 7.0.1) via iTunes de mon iMac est bloquée : la barre de progression n'a pas bougé d'un iota depuis tout ce temps. 

Sur iTunes, elle est presque au bout, mais celle sur l'iPad n'est même pas à la moitié. 
Que faire ? Je n'ose toucher à rien de peur de faire des bêtises, mais d'un autre côté, je ne peux pas rester comme ça éternellement. Surtout que j'en ai besoin, de mon iPad.  

Grand merci d'avance à qui voudra bien m'aider !


----------



## Loscyde (1 Mars 2014)

Ben essaye de l'éjecter, de l'éteindre, de le débrancher ? (Essaye d'abord proprement et si ça ne fonctionne pas, alors force.)


----------



## Misskim (1 Mars 2014)

Tu crois ? J'ai justement peur du résultat en procédant comme ça, car je crains qu'il n'y ait carrément plus d'iOS, vu que c'est planté au milieu de la MAJ !
Et si c'est le cas, je fais comment, après ? 

J'avoue que je ne connais absolument rien au fonctionnement interne de l'ipad et c'est pour ça que je flippe ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h55 ----------

Une petite précision : dans l'interface d'iTunes, le bouton d'éjection de l'iPad n'apparaît pas.
L'éjection 'propre" n'est donc pas possible.


----------



## Loscyde (1 Mars 2014)

Non tu ne vas pas te retrouver sans iOS ^^.

Mais enfin, étant donné qu'il est planté depuis des heures, il faut bien faire quelque chose.

Le truc c'est que si ça persiste, dans ce genre de situation, ça finit souvent par une restauration...

Bref, essaye de l'éteindre ? (Pour forcer l'éteignage tu peux appuyer sur les boutons Home et Allumage simulaténement pendant une petite dizaine de secondes, si jamais l'éteignagne classique ne fonctionne pas)


----------



## Misskim (1 Mars 2014)

OK. Je viens d'essayer d'arrêter iTunes, pour voir, et j'ai un message qui dit que si j'arrête maintenant, je devrai restaurer l'iPad.

Or, avant de venir poster ici, j'ai pas mal écumé le web pour trouver des solutions (en vain) et j'y ai vu plein d'histoires de restaurations qui tournaient mal : plantages en plein milieu ... comme maintenant avec la MAJ. 

Ce qui bien sûr est très loin de me rassurer !
Alors encore une question : est-il _possible_ que ce temps si long soit "normal", compte tenu du fait que ma connexion internet n'est pas des plus rapides ?

J'en ai oublié de te remercier, Loscyde, de prendre le temps de me répondre ! :rose:


----------



## Loscyde (1 Mars 2014)

Effectivement si ta connexion est très lente, cela peut être vraiment long, cependant, si en 3h la barre de chargement n'a absolument pas évolué, comme tu le disais, je pense qu'on peut légitimement admettre que le problème est ailleurs...

Les restaurations qui tournent mal, ce sont des soucis occasionnels comme celui que tu as là. En principe, lorsqu'un appareil sous iOS reste bloqué à l'issue d'une mise à jour, la restauration est la seule solution.

Tu as une sauvegarde de ton appareil sur iTunes ? 

Enfin à l'heure actuelle, si la barre de progression n'a toujours pas évolué, il faut faire quelque chose parce que je doute qu'il survienne un miracle comme par magie !


----------



## Misskim (1 Mars 2014)

Oui, tu as raison.
J'ai fini par me lancer. J'ai dû effectivement restaurer et j'y ai laissé quelques données, mais rien de bien méchant.

Merci à toi de m'avoir encouragée !


----------

